# Buns of Steel



## ironman512 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey everybody Im making this journal to track my progress over the next couple months. I've been lifting for 2 years now, was hardcore for the first made awsome gains and loved, but then the last past year i was jumpen all over the place program wise and made virtually no gains, so now im gettin back on the horse to kick some arse.

Weight-230
height-6 foot 1
age-17
Supps-food n viatamins
Goals- get strong as shit and have fun doin it
Trianing- I am gonna be doin a 3 month strength program that changes up every 4 weeks.
Weeks 1-4 ill be doin an upper body/ lower body split 4 days a week



Monday 1/8
Bench Press 1x6(185) 1x1(200) 1x6(195) 1x1(215) 1x8(165):was supposed to get ten but i didnt rest after the 215 so the tank was a little low
Barbell Bent-over row 1x6(95) 1x1(135) 2x6(115)
close-grip lat pulldown 1x8(140) 1x6(160)
Dumbell shoulder press 2x8(55's)

Wensday 1/10
Squat 1x6(185) 1x1(265) 1x6(245) 1x1(280) 1x4(185)-had nothin left after the 280
Step ups 3x12 35's
back extensions 3x10
swiss-ball crunches 3x12


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 13, 2007)

Friday
deadlifts 1x6(300) 1x1(345) 1x6(315) 1x1(370)
good mournings 1x10(95) 1x10(115) hard as shit shouldn't have been but was
side bends 3x12(45 pound plates) 

with the deadlifts my grip was slippen on the last one but i got 380 in me for the next one


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

I am lost at what your trying to do here. What are your goals and what are you doing 6 reps and then 1 for? The workout as far as exercises dont look to bad however.


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 14, 2007)

im trying to gain streght and i got the program from a book called "The New Rules of Lifting. They explian the 6 to 1 to 6 to 1 to 10-12 as somthing called wave loading to do with your nervous system and motor requirtment and the workouts are supposed to be 4 days a week some some other exercises like bulgarian split squats, lower body russian twists, romanian deadlifts and others, but i used this week to ease into the program and next week im gonna hit it all out.


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 15, 2007)

Monday 1/15

Bench Press 1x6(190) 1x1(205) 1x6(200) 1x3(225) wanted to c how many i could get out and then i had nothin ledt for the last set
Cable rows 1x6(120) 1x1(160) 1x6(130) 1x1(170) 1x10(120)
Close grip lat pulldowns 1x8(140) 1x7(160)
Dumbell shoulder press 2x8(55's)


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks interesting. I will be folowing along. If its strength your looking for you may want to look into westside. My journal has plenty of it. Either way best of luck!


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks double d idid westside for a year with a streghtn coach n loved it but know im on my own and i dont really have access to squat boxes, bands chians, boards etc so im tryin my own thing now

Wensday 1/17
Squat 1x6(195) 1x1(275) 1x6(250) 1x1 (290)
Back extensions 2x10 wit a 25
swiss ball crunches 2x10

i didnt get to do much only had 35 minutes in the gym so i made the best of it, im feelin stronger in the legs, im hitten upper agian tom or friday and deads sat see if i can pull 390


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

I do box squats off of a small cooler. And my pullups are off of rafters. Yeah I use what I got, haha


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 21, 2007)

hahha thats the way to do 

Friday 1/19
Chin-ups 1x6(140) 1x2(200) 1x6(180) 1x1(220) 1x12(120)
MIllitary bress 1x6(85) 1x1(135) 1x6(115) 1x1(155) 1x12(85)
db bench 1x6(80's) 1x8(70's)
wide grip cable rows 2x8(120)

disapionted with the db bench i usaullty do 4x8 with the 80's n i couldnt get 8


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 21, 2007)

my bad i ment reverse grip pull downs not chin ups


----------



## ironman512 (Jan 30, 2007)

hey guys i was outta the gym for a week with exams and stuff so im usin this wekk to get back on it and then next week im starting the second phase of a program

Tuesday 1/30
Bench press 1x10(190) 1x6(205) 1x2(230)
Lat pulldowns 2x10(140)
Millitary press 2x8 n 1x7 (105)
dumbel rows 3x8 40's
10 minutes on a bike


----------



## ironman512 (Feb 6, 2007)

got  sick after that tuesday and had no energy watso ever, startin to feel better now and i wasd back at the gym today almost 100%, i re did my diet and im trying to drop 40 pounds so my gains are gonna slow.

Tuesday 2/6
Bench 1x4 195, 1x4 200, 1x8 185, 1x12 155
Barbell rows 1x4 115, 1x4 115, 1x8 115, 1x12 95
DB overhead press 2x4 55's, 1x12 50's
reverse close grip pulldowns 1x4 160, 1x4 180, 1x12 140
10 minutes on the bike


----------

